# soil/dirt mix



## james.w (Apr 16, 2011)

I was curious if anyone uses a soil/dirt mix for their Tegus? I am going to be using it for my monitors and my Rhino and thought it might work well for the Tegus.


----------



## Max713 (Apr 16, 2011)

Honestly, I think everyone should. Although it an incredibly hypocritical statement on my part, as I use a Coco Husk substrate, I think a soil/dirt/sand mixture would be best for nearly any Tegu/Varanid species. There is absolutely nothing close when it comes to mimicking their natural environment. 

James, I would LOVE to provide a soil/dirt/sand mixture for my Tegu, and I probably will when I build him his adult enclosure.


----------



## james.w (Apr 16, 2011)

Max, are you using something like EcoEarth?


----------



## Max713 (Apr 16, 2011)

No I'm using a Coco Husk substrate:
http://www.petmountain.com/product/reptile-bedding/11442-513042/blue-iguana-coco-soft-coarse-chip-reptile-bedding.html

Kimo seems to enjoy it, although I'm sure he would appreciate a more natural soil mix. The Coco husk actually did support a small burrow, with ~70% humidity. The Coco seems to break down over time and develope into a mulch like mixture, never the less there is no substitute for a natural soil type substrate. I think the largest factor holding me back from making the change is the fact that soil is SO heavy, and rather messy to make the change. When it comes down to it, your enclosure WILL NOT MOVE once you fill it with the appropriate amount of soil mixture.

As I've stated, there's nothing better than a natural soil mixture, but there are several advantages to the Coco husk over other artificial substrates.


----------



## frost (Apr 17, 2011)

hmm im using cypress mulch for my monitors.and coconut fiber for my skinks.id like to try out the soil mix.could u guys tell me what u use for it and what combination you use?pls.


----------



## montana (Apr 17, 2011)

The name they have for dirt and water is mud ...

Soil mixes would be ok in my mind for outside enclosures with good drainage ..

I wouldn`t bring the mud inside [smell , parasites,mess]..


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree whole heartedly with Montana on this one...

Yes, in the wild Tegus live on a soil substrate. And they primarily raid rodent's burrows for both food and shelter. So unless you plan on keeping a few small rabbits in the Tegu's enclosure you are not mimmiking their native situation.

In indoor applications, a Tegu kept on dirt will in turn be dirty. Thus when he free roams he will be dragging soil onto your carpet. The more humidity you have in the enclosure the more moisture there will be in the soil, thus turning your "soil" into "mud"

Soil, especially moist soil, easily compacts and compacted soil will become difficult for your Tegu to burrow in. So this is the point where introducing burrowing rodents into your enclosure will suppliment this. But housing rats or small rabbits with your Tegu will bring a whole host of other problems. 

Cypress Mulch on the other hand... Breaks down, but not even close to as fine as soil. It is easily vacuumed once dry. It holds humidity very well without turning into mud, resists mold/mildew/bacteria etc. Does not compact well thus is far easier for the Tegu to burrow and when kept moist holds burrows well. 

All in all... Cypress Mulch is just an excellent substrate for Tegus and strongly outweighs soil on a pro and con comparison.


----------



## frost (Apr 17, 2011)

i wasent asking for mud i was asking about soil and sand mix...


----------



## james.w (Apr 17, 2011)

Frost
I went to a local garden shop and they had landscape sand, compost soil, and a mix of the two. I went with the mix and it seems to be working great in my monitor enclosures. I haven't switched my iguana or tegus over yet, but I may for the iguana, but I like the cypress for my tegus.


----------



## frost (Apr 18, 2011)

ah thanks i was thinking of trying to for my roughneck or my skink maybe.


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 18, 2011)

i'm unsure about getting substrate from a garden supply place... last time i did i got those white wood mites hatching from the soil... the heat and humidity made their numbers take off!! Do i always face this risk of infestation? Luckily they weren't springtails and didn't move quick enough to get away from me :] Or is cypress mulch a failsafe? you said its pretty resistant to bacteria or mold?


----------



## Moofins (Apr 21, 2011)

I've devised a mix that I plan to use for my tegu when he/she gets here.

My ball python was going into blue a couple days ago, and I had several types of substrates lying around in various bags, so I thought, heck, let's experiment (she was on aspen at the time).

I found exactly what I was looking for: higher, STABLE humidity. I took a half block of the dehydrated coconut substrate (much like Zoo-Med's Eco Earth once you add the water, very fine, soil-like) and hand-mixed it with a half bag of shredded coconut husk (the much larger chunks), misting here and there. The consistency was loose and easy to burrow into, yet compressible if need be (for a tunnel, etc). I found it very versatile.

Once the humidity had stabilized at about 9:00pm, it stuck at a nice 80%, and when I checked it again at 7:30pm the next day, it was STILL just at 69%. I was very pleased, and my ball python should have a great shed.


----------



## james.w (Apr 21, 2011)

Won't that get kind of expensive when you need to fill an adult enclosure?


----------



## Maro1 (Apr 21, 2011)

I use Zoo-Med's Eco Earth with bark mixed in. It works well and keeps humidity up.


----------

